# 9/28 Tracks



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

I have an older Craftsman 9/28, model # 247.888510 that tends to throw the track from one side. I’ve located the user manual for it, but there’s no mention of track maintenance or adjustment. Is there a way to adjust track tension? Or is there something else I should look at?

This machine throws better than my wheeled MTD, but the track problem is an issue on my very steep concrete driveway. I only use it as backup, and at the top flat portion in front of the garage. Seems a waste to keep it just for that.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If it is made by MTD, then thete is a bolt in the front that needs to be tightened. It should describe procedure in the owners manual.


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> If it is made by MTD, then thete is a bolt in the front that needs to be tightened. It should describe procedure in the owners manual.


Thanks for the reply! I’ve no idea if it was made by MTD. I has the Tecumseh engine, not the Powermore, if that makes a difference. I did read the owner’s manual, but there is no mention of the tracks. Can you show me a picture of this bolt location? Or maybe a link the another manual that details it?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

My machine is burried pretty deep in the garagr. Sorry. Try a Google search for snowblower track adjustment .


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> My machine is burried pretty deep in the garagr. Sorry. Try a Google search for snowblower track adjustment .


I did search exactly that before posting here. Thanks for your help, though.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

It was made by MTD according to the 247 prefix on the model number. The two nuts numbered 12 that pull on the two hooks numbered 8 should be your adjusters.


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you! This is exactly the diagram I needed. Can I ask where you found it?
So, with your help, this is what I found. I’m going to try to straighten it out.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Type the model number into a search engine like Google and go to the Sears PartsDirect site that comes up in the search.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

as deezlfan noted the 247 in the model number is craftsman's code for MTD as found in this list of oem's sears used 



Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org



as to the bent part, i would at least tack weld it back after it is found to correct the issue


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I like that adjustment bolt design. Usually on the Honda if one track is way loose than the other the bolt is broken behind the plate. and it has to be replaced. a slight inconvenience.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

deezlfan said:


> It was made by MTD according to the 247 prefix on the model number. The two nuts numbered 12 that pull on the two hooks numbered 8 should be your adjusters.
> 
> View attachment 169383


on most discussion forums the like button has different choices. Like thumbs up or down ,winner , informative, friendly , beer, and so on. I would rate this post winner.


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

captchas said:


> as deezlfan noted the 247 in the model number is craftsman's code for MTD as found in this list of oem's sears used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


‘Thanks! Sadly, this girl never learned to weld, I’d did put some fender washers between the weakened frame piece and the nut, so that should help. I need to find new hook bolts, though, since it seems like mine are stretched out and more L-shaped than hook-shaped. Do the tracks really need to cranked down that hard, or was this machine was last owned by a gorilla?


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> I like that adjustment bolt design. Usually on the Honda if one track is way loose than the other the bolt is broken behind the plate. and it has to be replaced. a slight inconvenience.


My bolts seem stretched out and are more L-shaped than hook shaped From being cranked down too hard. I’m going to see if I can find more at the hardware store next time I go down the mountain.

How do I know how tight to make them? Or is it just trial and error?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

there's a good chance you can find u and l bolts in a good local hardware store, as to them being over tight gorilla may be correct.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You can tighten it as much as the one that the track stays on. You can ball park it by pressing in the middle of both tracks. Don't expect to be able to bend back the bent bolt as it will bend back again easier the next time, and while snow blowing. Ask me how i know !


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

OK GUYS/please reread post 12. how about we help the LADY, not scare her away .after all how many ladies are willing to get dirty greasy hands today work on thier own machines, ride a MC drag race a car?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

0Errant said:


> My bolts seem stretched out and are more L-shaped than hook shaped From being cranked down too hard. I’m going to see if I can find more at the hardware store next time I go down the mountain.
> 
> How do I know how tight to make them? Or is it just trial and error?


place the blower on a level surface and tighten the bolts until you have about an inch or a little less of play when you push down in the middle of track. that is how you check a Honda track. That may be the same for yours.


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you all for your help! I had no problems with the tracks on my crazy steep driveway this first snow. I also replaced the friction wheel rubber, carb, and added impeller paddles. It ran like a champ


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

0Errant said:


> Thank you all for your help! I had no problems with the tracks on my crazy steep driveway this first snow. I also replaced the friction wheel rubber, carb, and added impeller paddles. It ran like a champ


you did all that?

you want a job?


----------



## 0Errant (Dec 3, 2019)

I did! 😃


----------

